# Hello everyone!!



## Carol T (Dec 4, 2009)

I just joined today and have really enjoyed reading the posts etc. I am looking to move to Sharm in the New Year and am after any advice. I know a few people but am looking to make some genuine female English speaking friends. I only speak English and am learning Arabic very slowly lol!! I will be staying in Nabq Bay as this is where my boyfriend works. I am also interested in Sierra which looks lovely. Any friendly advice or friendly contacts would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone x


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Carol T said:


> I just joined today and have really enjoyed reading the posts etc. I am looking to move to Sharm in the New Year and am after any advice. I know a few people but am looking to make some genuine female English speaking friends. I only speak English and am learning Arabic very slowly lol!! I will be staying in Nabq Bay as this is where my boyfriend works. I am also interested in Sierra which looks lovely. Any friendly advice or friendly contacts would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone x


Hi,

Congratulations on your decision to move and good luck 

What kind of advice are you looking for? I'm a full time worker and a full time mother so free time is rare for me, but here to help anytime 

Drop me a line if you need any help, and would be happy to meet for a coffee when you arrive out here.

Sam


----------

